# Country Style Ribs



## JWJR40 (Dec 12, 2006)

What is the best way to cook some Country Style Ribs?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 12, 2006)

I grill mine direct until I have my grill marks then indirect until done. Rub with a rub of your choice before hand. I hear there is a great rub around here that goes great on them. I like Original on those ribs!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 12, 2006)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> I grill mine direct until I have my grill marks then indirect until done. Rub with a rub of your choice before hand. I hear there is a great rub around here that goes great on them. I like Original on those ribs!


If it's the same rub I'm thinking of he's having some kind of "holiday special" right now. Check with Bruce B. and he'll tell you about it


----------



## Unity (Dec 12, 2006)

I like to skewer them together so there's less surface area exposed. Also makes them easier to handle.





--John  8)


----------



## john pen (Dec 12, 2006)

I do mine direct...usually with salt and pepper..then sauce the last few min (untill the sauce just starts to burn)....


----------



## BigGQ (Dec 12, 2006)

Rub/season with favorite rub, cook direct on the grill until nice grill marks. Throw in a pan with apple juice and a little vinegar and cover. Let simmer/steam until tender.  Simple and good.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 13, 2006)

I tried the Roadside Chicken marinade on them and they were some of the best CS Ribs I've made.


----------



## Finney (Dec 13, 2006)

Skip the rub, a little salt and pepper.... coat liberally with Reverend Marvin's 'hot'.  Grill direct.


----------



## Jack W. (Dec 13, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Skip the rub, a little salt and pepper.... coat liberally with Reverend Marvin's 'hot'.  Grill direct.



Oh yeah!  Extremely good.

That reminds me, I've got to do that one again soon.

Good Q!

Jack


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for everyones help.   Im going to put some on Monday.


----------



## JohnnyReb (Dec 16, 2006)

yellow sauce is real good on CS ribs


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 16, 2006)

crazyhorse said:
			
		

> yellow sauce is real good on CS ribs



Yeah John, use some of that Reverend Marvins I gave you!  Use 50/50 Rev's and Honey!!


----------



## Puff1 (Dec 16, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> crazyhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Now that is tasty!!


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 17, 2006)

I plan on using Rev Marvins on mine.  The family thinks it is tooooo hot so they want SBR.  They dont know what is good.  Ive got them on now so in a while Ill put some sauce o them.  What temp should I bring them up to?  Right now they are at 145F.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I plan on using Rev Marvins on mine.  The family thinks it is tooooo hot so they want SBR.  They dont know what is good.  Ive got them on now so in a while Ill put some sauce o them.  What temp should I bring them up to?  Right now they are at 145F.



You better start saucing!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 17, 2006)

JWJR40 said:
			
		

> I plan on using Rev Marvins on mine. * The family thinks it is tooooo hot so they want SBR.*  They dont know what is good.  Ive got them on now so in a while Ill put some sauce o them.  What temp should I bring them up to?  Right now they are at 145F.


 :roll: Sheesh.


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 17, 2006)

Here are a few pics of my cook.  Thanks to everyone for their help.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 17, 2006)

Oh yeah! Another Wolfeman pulls off a great cook! Nice job John, glad it all worked for you!


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 17, 2006)

Yeah, I'm glad it turned out as good as it was.  I just have a hard time with the temps I should cook to.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Dec 18, 2006)

Yeah, looks great !


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 18, 2006)

Good looking meat John!!!


----------



## john pen (Dec 18, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> Good looking meat John!!!



Boy, if I had a nickle.....


----------



## john a (Dec 18, 2006)

Yep, good looking ribs. Looks like you pulled them at the right time.


----------



## JWJR40 (Dec 18, 2006)

I think you are right about pulling them off just in time.  I think if it had just been a couple of minutes later, they would have been ruined.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Dec 19, 2006)

john pen said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":95538kmt]Good looking meat John!!!



Boy, if I had a nickle.....[/quote:95538kmt]

 :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny  :damnfunny


----------

